# Problem mit dualem Monitorbetrieb



## Stoffelchen (24. August 2009)

Hi liebe Community 

folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Wochen einen Samsung SyncMaster 2243BW (22" Widescreen) zugelegt. Diesen wollte ich zusammen mit meinem ViewSonic VX922 (19" Normal) laufen lassen. Beide sind via DVI an den PC angeschlossen.

Dann trat folgendes Phänomen auf:
PC frisch hochgefahren (nach mind. 8-stündiger Pause), geht der 19" asap in Standby. Da ich diesen aber als primären Monitor eingestellt habe, bekomme ich den Login-Screen nicht zu sehen. Da beginnt auch schon die Odyssee. Ich hab alles versucht: Kabel getauscht, Ports getauscht, aber nichts hilft. Ich klemm also den 19"er ab und den 22" an irgendeinen Port. Auf beiden Ports bekommt er das Signal für den Login-Screen. Der 22" läuft normal und ohne Probleme.

Wenn ich nun einige Zeit (ich denke dass es immer um die 1-2h sind) warte und die ganze Chose nochmal wiederhole (Kabel/Ports tauschen) funktionierts auf einmal und ich kann sämtliche Einstellungen vornehmen, um die Monitore im Extended-Desktop Betrieb laufen zu lassen. Fahre ich den Rechner erneut runter und wieder hoch, funktioniert noch alles, nur nach mehrstündiger Pause scheint er den dualen Monitor-Betrieb zu "vergessen".

Ich hab bereits sämtliche Register gezogen
 - Verschiedene Kabel ausprobiert, sogar über VGA-DVI angeschlossen
 - Verschiedene Kombinationen von Kabel und Ports ausprobiert
 - im BIOS nachgeschaut, ob irgendwelche Einstellungen zerheckselt sind
 - nach der Art der Eingangssignale geschaut (22" steht auf Auto, 19" steht auf Digital)
 - sämtliche Einstellungen was die Anzeige betrifft auf ein Minimum runtergeschraubt (also auch z.B. 800x600 Auflösung ausprobiert)

Mein System:
 - Quad-Core Q6600 @ 2,4GHz
 - 4 GB RAM
 - GraKa: HD4870
 - Netzteil: Corsair VX550W
alles unter Windows Vista
die aktuellsten Treiber sind auch drauf

Kann es sein, dass der 19" sich nicht mit dem 22" versteht? Würde es vllt eher gehen, wenn es die gleichen Monitore sind?

Mir gehen langsam echt die Ideen aus. Die Ports der GraKa funktionieren einwandfrei (22" allein läuft an beiden Ports einwandfrei), die Kabel sind auch nicht das Problem (2 DVI + 1 VBA-Kabel getestet). Und die Monitore funktionieren auch beide hervorragend. Ich kann sie beide genau so laufen lassen wie ich das will, aber eben nur, wenn der Rechner schon ne Weile läuft und der 2. Monitor irgendwann mal ein Signal bekommt (mal hat er eins - dann aber Standby, mal nicht - dann kommt die Anzeige "Kein Signal"). Der 19" allein mag auch nicht mehr (auch nicht, wenn die Einstellungen für die Anzeige auf ein Minimum reduziert sind)

Ich hoffe ich habs einigermaßen verständlich rüberbringen können.

Fällt vllt jmd spontan ein worans liegen könnte?


----------



## Stoffelchen (26. August 2009)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee?


----------

